# Printing on different color shirts



## catdog28379 (May 21, 2015)

Hi, I printed yellow, light blue, lime green, white, pink, hot pink, orange, beige gildan 100% cotton, & a few 50/50. Used donut probe on a old colored shirt 100% cotton shirt to check curing. It was reading anywhere from 336 to 350 on probe. IR gun was reading 450-470. I notice some of the white ones scorch a little & some of the colored ones. But the colored ones was'nt as bad as the white ones. Just wondering if i can print the different color shirts all at once with out changing the heat or belt speed for certain colors. I seam to do ok on the same color shirts. Tks. For All Your Help, Gary


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Generally speaking, yes you can BUT we do occasionally see differences in colors and sizes.... mainly in the 2XL and up for some reason. But again, for the most part you can run them all the same. G2000/G5000 100% cotton tees can tolerate a fair amount of heat.

You will want to drop the dryer temp for the 50/50's though


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

You can also adjust the conveyor speed. 

This may be an absurd question, but are you certain the scorching is occurring in the belt dryer?

Flash units are notorious for cooking tees..


----------

